# I officially heart Lance.



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm even starting a thread about him, which I swore I wouldn't do.

Mucho respect from me to the guy that doesn't f*cking give up.


----------



## cammccarty (Jul 21, 2008)

You and the versus team. Making me sick except they didn't have as much to say today.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I'm even starting a thread about him, which I swore I wouldn't do.


I don't have anything against Lance, but something---probably my childhood rooting for the Red Sox in the 1960s and 70s---makes me always pick a real underdog. In that vein, I'm feeling adrift after Bobby Julich's retirement and Iban Mayo's doping bust.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I only wished he went with Contador (assuming he could because it did look like he may well be able to) and the 2 of them went on a short uphill TTT.

Lance did look very good indeed today. Very, very good. He marked the rest of the guys very nicely.

Too bad Klöden lost a little time.

Nice job by Levi to come back.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Loved watching him in the glory days. I've kind of moved on however. I like rooting for the underdogs now too,


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

DZfan14 said:


> Loved watching him in the glory days. I've kind of moved on however. I like rooting for the underdogs now too,



I must say, I'm enjoying him in this tour, win or lose, more than the others.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

What has he done to garner your adoration this tour?

len


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Shhhhhhh, don't tell anyone OEH but I am rooting for him to, win lose or draw.......keep it between us though. Kthnxbye


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, I'd think that anyone whose not raced for 3 years, then decides: "Hey, I think I'll race the Tour de France next year"; comes into the GC 3rd after this many stages deserves some accolades? 

On another note: I think he could have went with AC today as well. JB makes the calls at that point of a race.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

You just have a thing for Americans don't you?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I think Contador surprised Lance. Looking at some replay he kinda dropped way back then flew past with such a greater speed difference that Lance didn't probably want to chase...and pull everyone up to Alberto's wheel if indeed he could have even closed down the gap that AC's "from way back" attack created.

AC did it perfectly. Pretty much snookered Old Lance with that move. Lance would have looked really Lame, chasing down his own teamate's break with every one capable of hanging on to his wheel, so he sat..Who knows if he could have anyhow..Sheesh, 37yrs old!

Really fun stage to watch..Didn't look like much fun for the guys racing it, though.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Gnarly 928 said:


> I think Contador surprised Lance. Looking at some replay he kinda dropped way back then flew past with such a greater speed difference that Lance didn't probably want to chase...and pull everyone up to Alberto's wheel if indeed he could have even closed down the gap that AC's "from way back" attack created.
> 
> AC did it perfectly. Pretty much snookered Old Lance with that move. Lance would have looked really Lame, chasing down his own teamate's break with every one capable of hanging on to his wheel, so he sat..Who knows if he could have anyhow..Sheesh, 37yrs old!
> 
> Really fun stage to watch..Didn't look like much fun for the guys racing it, though.



It was a smart move.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

LA is in a tricky situation. He has to play his own cards but still look like a team player. He doesn't want to go all Hinault on him. He knows what he's doing. He was racing a bike when AC was working on his ABCs. This race is faaaaaar from decided.

brewster


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

He is legend.

His comeback is a gift to cycling and the world. 

... and to old farts like me.

fc


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Len J said:


> What has he done to garner your adoration this tour?
> 
> len


Len

Adoration is perhaps a bit strong.

But see original post.

Never give up. 

That's all.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

At 37 I figure Armstrong IS the underdog.


----------



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Mucho respect from me to the guy that doesn't f*cking give up.


Agreed. I pretty much don't like the guy because of his personality and the calculated PR machine personality, but for a 37 year old to get back into shape and hang with the top contenders is pretty impressive. The guy has amazing willpower and abilities, no doubt about it.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Len
> 
> Adoration is perhaps a bit strong.
> 
> ...


Doesn't give up or...............

can't move on. :blush2:   

Len


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

rocco said:


> It was a smart move.


I haven't seen tape yet, so I haven't been able to judge if LA was suffering or playing smart.

As a teammate, he did the right thing by covering. 

As a leader... He may just have done the right thing by covering, especially if he's not in completely dominant shape. Think back to past tours when he was the boss. It's not at all out of character for him to send a teammate up the road for others to chase in the early stages, and for him to keep something in the tank for later. That the teammate is marked by the conventional wisdom, so much the better.

I'm not saying that's the dynamic that is playing out in the team bus. But if nothing else, he's clever enough to keep his options open, and unlike the great unwashed babblers of the internet, LA understands that he doesn't particularly want the yellow at this point of the race - least of all not to waste energy stealing it from a teammate.

One thing that's often forgotten in this discussion is that given the team ownership structure, a win for AC is a win for LA, though of a different sort.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> I only wished he went with Contador (assuming he could because it did look like he may well be able to) and the 2 of them went on a short uphill TTT.
> 
> Lance did look very good indeed today. Very, very good. He marked the rest of the guys very nicely.
> 
> ...


Levi continues to impress me with his ability to be on top form for so long. Okay, he can't attack like Contador but he has covered the attacks perfectly today. So long after winning the ToC!


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

SlowMo said:


> Well, I'd think that anyone whose not raced for 3 years, then decides: "Hey, I think I'll race the Tour de France next year"; comes into the GC 3rd after this many stages deserves some accolades?
> 
> On another note: I think he could have went with AC today as well. JB makes the calls at that point of a race.


I don't think JB needed to make the call... Lance should know not to try and go after his own teammate. Especially after stating so many times he will support the strongest rider.


----------



## kreuzberg (Feb 1, 2009)

Fredke said:


> I don't have anything against Lance, but something---probably my childhood rooting for the Red Sox in the 1960s and 70s---makes me always pick a real underdog. In that vein, I'm feeling adrift after Bobby Julich's retirement and Iban Mayo's doping bust.


Lance IS the underdog this year! Go Lance! I want to see him win. And if he and Contador are neck and neck in the mountains, than no problem, Lance will beat him in the TT.



It's for cancer, you know. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Lance impressed me. But not as much as Bradley Wiggins. When they said his name I was like "WTF???" When did he learn to climb? Track riders are studs.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

He's riding pretty good for a recently retired guy.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

wooglin said:


> At 37 I figure Armstrong IS the underdog.


Except when you consider who is and that he basically has Kloden and Leipheimer riding for him and a crapload of other help. He may be 37 but isn't an ordinary man. Big difference.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

brewster said:


> LA is in a tricky situation. He has to play his own cards but still look like a team player. He doesn't want to go all Hinault on him. He knows what he's doing. He was racing a bike when AC was working on his ABCs. This race is faaaaaar from decided.
> 
> brewster


Yup....there's no reason to show his cards right now and risk being the jerk. If it happens again, LA won't lose time "for the team". Make no mistake....this comeback is about winning another tour.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I am really not a person who would idolize anyone, especially a sports figure, but he is my hero, well next to my dad. 

He has really given and touched so many lives, how could I not admire someone like that? Oh because he was one of 80% of people in cycling that may have used PEDs No, or he dates women younger than him, Na, he is arrogant, right (sarcasm). 

I guess I would feel different if he wasn't such a humanitarian or if I really didn't give a crap about people. 
And yes, in my book he is the greatest Tour de France rider until someone wins eight....


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

It will be poetic justice when Contador cracks him on Ventoux.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

lookrider said:


> It will be poetic justice when Contador cracks him on Ventoux.


how will it be poetic justice? seems to me LA has been fairly respectful of conty. LA didnt really attack conty earlier this week.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

loudog said:


> how will it be poetic justice? seems to me LA has been fairly respectful of conty. LA didnt really attack conty earlier this week.


He's just hating, but anything is possible. 

Anyway Lance is 37, whats the big deal, I would have guessed AC would have had a much larger lead if he was that great, huh, go figure?


----------



## klkees (Jul 6, 2009)

Hahahaha Conty cracking Lance??? Thats the funniest thing ive read all night. Some of you guys still dont know who youre dealing with or talking about. In the end Lance and JB will look like the geniuses they are and Conty will look like a pouting little boy.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

JimT said:


> *He's just hating, *but anything is possible.
> 
> Anyway Lance is 37, whats the big deal, I would have guessed AC would have had a much larger lead if he was that great, huh, go figure?



I am rather amused, but also very disappointed by the amount of incredibly small but self important and/or nasty people in this forum.

I have been keeping myself in check, which at times has proven difficult to do... 

Hoping Sastre if not LA or Levi takes it tomorrow. Although...a VdV win would be sweet too. There are only a couple riders that I'd like to see bonk and fall over mid climb, you know...like one of those fainting pygmy goats? That'd be cool.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

37 years old, absolutely nothing left to prove--doesn't need the money--3 years away from the sport--making the decision and coming back in a single season--spending huge amounts of time of cancer funding. I just hate the bastard!

Actually, there is absolutely nobody who had done as much for our sport as Lance had before retirement. With this return, he has turned up the worlds passion for cycling. Almost every stage has bee better than any of the stages in the past couple of years. I hope he wins and I hope he comes back next year to defend.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

loudog said:


> how will it be poetic justice? seems to me LA has been fairly respectful of conty. LA didnt really attack conty earlier this week.


No, it just happens to be Contador who will crack him. I'm thinking the poetic justice part will be when he cracks next to the Simpson Memorial, if he makes it that high up before he implodes.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I am rather amused, but also very disappointed by the amount of incredibly small but self important and/or nasty people in this forum..


You're allowed to love him and I'm not allowed to have an opinion of him? 

Forum rules prevent me from stating that opinion here, but it's based on facts. It's not like I dislike him for no reason whatsoever.



OldEndicottHiway said:


> I have been keeping myself in check, which at times has proven difficult to do... ..


Why? Has anyone said anything about you personally? Feel free to let fly though. It's ok by me.



OldEndicottHiway said:


> Hoping Sastre if not LA or Levi takes it tomorrow. Although...a VdV win would be sweet too. There are only a couple riders that I'd like to see bonk and fall over mid climb, you know...like one of those fainting pygmy goats? That'd be cool.


So it's ok for you to see someone of your choosing fall apart but my wishing a humbling experience upon Mr. Arrogance is out of line?

Oh, it's only hating if you wish it on the powerful who have the twitteratti behind them?


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

kreuzberg said:


> Lance IS the underdog this year! Go Lance! I want to see him win. And if he and Contador are neck and neck in the mountains, than no problem, Lance will beat him in the TT.
> 
> 
> 
> It's for cancer, you know. :thumbsup:



Damn straight :thumbsup:


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

SwiftSolo :thumbsup:! 
Also, OEH, I too am thrilled he's back. Some guys are just pooping in their pantaloons that he is back. oooo! They hate him so much!! GRRR!
Lance has a rep as a jerk but he sure is fun to watch when he races!! That's what I'm talkin' 'bout!! And that is what it's all about!! 



SwiftSolo said:


> 37 years old, absolutely nothing left to prove--doesn't need the money--3 years away from the sport--making the decision and coming back in a single season--spending huge amounts of time of cancer funding. I just hate the bastard!
> 
> Actually, there is absolutely nobody who had done as much for our sport as Lance had before retirement. With this return, he has turned up the worlds passion for cycling. Almost every stage has bee better than any of the stages in the past couple of years. I hope he wins and I hope he comes back next year to defend.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

cheddarlove said:


> SwiftSolo :thumbsup:!
> Also, OEH, I too am thrilled he's back. Some guys are just pooping in their pantaloons that he is back. oooo! They hate him so much!! GRRR!
> Lance has a rep as a jerk but he sure is fun to watch when he races!! That's what I'm talkin' 'bout!! And that is what it's all about!!


Then why are the Lance fans complaining that the guy who made the most decisive move of the race for the gc, shouldn't have attacked?

That's fun to watch, a guy going for it against his rivals. What, did Lance want them to ride tempo to the top and cover the attacks?

If he was as strong as he was in previous years he would have attacked from 10k out.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

lookrider said:


> Then why are the Lance fans complaining that the guy who made the most decisive move of the race for the gc, shouldn't have attacked?
> 
> That's fun to watch, a guy going for it against his rivals. What, did Lance want them to ride tempo to the top and cover the attacks?
> 
> If he was as strong as he was in previous years he would have attacked from 10k out.


There is an excellent chance he's not as strong as he was in years past. Maybe that's why he waited before he was going to attack,which I believe he was going to do. I believe AC saw he was planning an attack with kloden and AC thought; "oops!! Dang!! I better go!!"
I also don't recall reading anyone saying AC shouldn't have attacked, but I haven't read every thread either. Quite the contrary, it seems lots of fans are thrilled he did. It really spices up the action!! 
With all due respect, discussing Lance with you is like putting a George Bush lover and a Hillary Clinton lover in the same room and trying to get them to see eye to eye.
It ain't gonna happen and it seems to me that no matter what LA does, you'll hate him regardless. 
If Lance wins this race, you'll find fault and if he loses, you'll gloat. It's a lose-lose situation for people that are glad he's back to discuss it with you.
Anyway, that's all my opinion and I need to go ride a paltry 35 miles tomorrow because I'm getting the flu so I'm off to bed!
Ta.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

cheddarlove said:


> There is an excellent chance he's not as strong as he was in years past. Maybe that's why he waited before he was going to attack,which I believe he was going to do. I believe AC saw he was planning an attack with kloden and AC thought; "oops!! Dang!! I better go!!".


Well, then LA obviously screwed up. It's a race after all.




cheddarlove said:


> I also don't recall reading anyone saying AC shouldn't have attacked, but I haven't read every thread either..


Read the threads then, that's what they're saying. That AC didn't stick to this plan LA and also Levi was apparently talking about.




cheddarlove said:


> Quite the contrary, it seems lots of fans are thrilled he did. It really spices up the action!! ..


It does spice up the action but the Lance fans here are mostly taking exception to the attack launched by AC.



cheddarlove said:


> With all due respect, discussing Lance with you is like putting a George Bush lover and a Hillary Clinton lover in the same room and trying to get them to see eye to eye.
> It ain't gonna happen and it seems to me that no matter what LA does, you'll hate him regardless.


I have very good *reasons* for not liking Armstrong and forum rules do not allow me to discuss them here. 

No matter what LA does I'll hate him? C'mon, you said with all due respect. How respectful does that sound to you?



cheddarlove said:


> If Lance wins this race, you'll find fault and if he loses, you'll gloat. It's a lose-lose situation for people that are glad he's back to discuss it with you..


What's to discuss? I think he's using the same "strategies" he's used for most of his career. I really don't think much good comes out of his return to cycling. I subscribe to what Kimmage said, 'the cancer has returned' to cycling.





cheddarlove said:


> Anyway, that's all my opinion and I need to go ride a paltry 35 miles tomorrow because I'm getting the flu so I'm off to bed!
> Ta.


Sorry about that. You probably shouldn't be riding at all. Just sayin.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I watched the post race interview again.

It was a rather telling statement. "There'll be plenty of stages toward the end of the tour when it will be...(pause)...down to two guys..." 

Taking the whole interview into context, I do believe thems fighting words. 

It'll be a hoot to see these guys duke it out, no matter what happens. 

Then again, the way Wiggins rode today, ha ha...Wheeee. This is fun! Anything can happen in this tour it seems.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

SwiftSolo said:


> 37 years old, absolutely nothing left to prove--doesn't need the money--3 years away from the sport--making the decision and coming back in a single season--spending huge amounts of time of cancer funding. I just hate the bastard!
> 
> Actually, there is absolutely nobody who had done as much for our sport as Lance had before retirement. With this return, he has turned up the *worlds* passion for cycling. Almost every stage has bee better than any of the stages in the past couple of years. I hope he wins and I hope he comes back next year to defend.


Nah the Eoropeans never missed him. Agree with the rest.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

lookrider said:


> You're allowed to love him and I'm not allowed to have an opinion of him?
> 
> Forum rules prevent me from stating that opinion here, but it's based on facts. It's not like I dislike him for no reason whatsoever.
> 
> ...



Don't fret Look, it's all good. :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Anything can happen in this tour it seems.


 Only takes one fall and everything goes out the window.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

kiwisimon said:


> Only takes one fall and everything goes out the window.


Lolz.  

Beware the Fainting Pygmy Goats.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

All I can say, is Lance Friggin Armstrong baby!!!

Oh yeah!


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

DZfan14 said:


> Except when you consider who is and that he basically has Kloden and Leipheimer riding for him and a crapload of other help. He may be 37 but *isn't an ordinary man.* Big difference.


No kidding. He has one testicle. 

Seriously I dont understand why some cant give the man his due. He won 7 titles in a row, took off 4 years, comes back at the age of 37 to race against much younger competition and was 2nd and now 3rd after 7 days of one of the most grueling sports on the planet. Anyone that cant give him his due is a myopic idiot. Separate the hate from the results and you will see the cold hard facts. The facts are all thats worth looking if you are seriously evaluating his performance...Sometimes age really is nothing but a number. This aint no ordinary 37 year old folks. Take off the hater shades and you might just see that fact.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> There are only a couple riders that I'd like to see bonk and fall over mid climb, you know...like one of those fainting pygmy goats? That'd be cool.


ROFL, your Killin me, what a visual I got for that one!!!!


----------



## rangerdavid (Jun 3, 2009)

I really enjoyed watching yesterday's stage as well. I am a Levi fan and think he did admirable work in coming back like he did. I'm also a LA fan and Livestrong member. He gives all us older guys encouragement, as well as being a cancer survivor. For those who are not his fans, he survived cancer to be here for you to dislike him, for that he is an inspiration for many who suffer with cancer and for others who have survived.

Anyway, sure is a good tour thus far. i wish Versus could show more race and cut out some of the millions of commercials.............


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't think Lance will hang with Dirty Bertie in the Alps. He is just too strong for him now, maybe ever!
I don't really like either one of them as cyclists, but they are good and their team was too good in the TTT, which truly separated the men from the boys this year.
The tour ain't no Giro.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

philoanna said:


> I don't think Lance will hang with Dirty Bertie in the Alps. He is just too strong for him now, maybe ever!
> I don't really like either one of them as cyclists, but they are good and their team was too good in the TTT, which truly separated the men from the boys this year.
> The tour ain't no Giro.


Maybe Alberto is stronger than Lance now; we will see. Alberto Contador does not compare to Lance Armstrong in his prime, however. 

Contador has won three Grand Tours, an outstanding accomplishment. However, two of those victories were narrow enough to allow speculation on whether or not some other people may have been able to beat him. Most of Armstrong's Grand Tour victories were pretty decisive against some legendary climbers. 

As I have said before, Contador is a great athlete, but I don't think that he is without question the greatest stage racer in the world. I make this argument in the same manner that one would argue that Armstrong's period of dominance was not as great as Merckx or Hinault. Yes, he has won three Grand Tours, but when all of the chips are on the table I don't think that he has demonstrated himself to be that much better than everyone else. 

Just my opinion


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> Maybe Alberto is stronger than Lance now; we will see. Alberto Contador does not compare to Lance Armstrong in his prime, however.
> 
> Contador has won three Grand Tours, an outstanding accomplishment. However, two of those victories were narrow enough to allow speculation on whether or not some other people may have been able to beat him. Most of Armstrong's Grand Tour victories were pretty decisive against some legendary climbers.
> 
> ...


I'm not a Contador fan but he's 26 and has won 3 GT's. LA had a WC, some TdF stage wins and a couple of classics at that age.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Michael Jordan is the the Washington Bullets as Lance is to Astana.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

thechriswebb said:


> Contador has won three Grand Tours, an outstanding accomplishment. However, two of those victories were narrow enough to allow speculation on whether or not some other people may have been able to beat him. Most of Armstrong's Grand Tour victories were pretty decisive against some legendary climbers.


So, is LeMond's victory by 8 seconds in the Tour less impressive than his other victories by greater margins? I don't understand ho you can speculate that someone else could have won when they didn't.


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

lookrider said:


> Forum rules prevent me from stating that opinion here, but it's based on facts. It's not like I dislike him for no reason whatsoever.


I don't see anything in the rules that prohibits you from posting your opinion of a professional cyclist. Seems like an easy way out.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

lookrider said:


> I'm not a Contador fan but he's 26 and has won 3 GT's. LA had a WC, some TdF stage wins and a couple of classics at that age.



You are absolutely right. To clarify, I am not saying that Contador will not become that kind of rider; he very well may. Maybe he will win 10+ Grand Tours; I don't know. I am just saying that I am not convinced that he is head and shoulders above everyone else right now. 

Dennis Menchov has also won 3 GT's, but is a more "boring" rider to watch. No claims of "greatest stage racer in the world" are going to him.

People just love a climber who accelerates, even if it doesn't accomplish anything significant. The reaction of the Contador fans to his little attack yesterday shows that. He accelerated and gained two seconds on Armstrong, and some people are reacting like he now has the Tour in a bag.


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

thechriswebb,
I kinda started this argument, but I will say that you have some good points.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

cheddarlove said:


> ....Anyway, that's all my opinion and I need to go ride a paltry 35 miles tomorrow because I'm getting the flu so I'm off to bed!


Wow, you're pretty hardcore! You'd ride your bike 35 miles just to get the flu? I usually just go to the supermarket. _zing!_


----------



## ousmalls (Apr 30, 2007)

I am sick of people dogging Lance all the time. The man is a competitor. It is who he he is. He was born to win and thats all. Not to be youre friend. It gives me goosebumps to see a person like him or Usain Bolt, Mike Tyson, Ali, Steve Prefontaine, Kobe Bryant, El Guerrouj, Michael Phelps, Ian Thorpe, Christiano Ronaldo,Gary Hall Jr, Wilt Chamberlain...... speak. Because, they are so confident in there abilities that they have practically already beaten their competition before it has started. I wish I could have an ounce of the mental edge going into any competition. The man is everything I want to be as a racer.

Watch this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wv88hDFbziQ&feature=channel


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Pablo said:


> So, is LeMond's victory by 8 seconds in the Tour less impressive than his other victories by greater margins? I don't understand ho you can speculate that someone else could have won when they didn't.




OK. I'm not meaning to talk down Contador's victories. I just think that he is yet to prove that he is the kind of dominant rider that he is credited as.


----------



## entification (Jul 9, 2008)

It's always a hoot listening to Armstrong detractors. There's always some extraneous factor that explains away his leading status in the Tour - it just can't be Lance himself…

He's 37 years old, re-entering the Tour after 4 years in retirement, in third place after 8 stages, and only 8 seconds behind the yellow jersey?! Did I miss something here? Okay, I almost forgot, there is of course the Chewbacca defense - damn Wookiees.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

kreuzberg said:


> Lance IS the underdog this year! Go Lance! I want to see him win.
> 
> 
> 
> It's for cancer, you know. :thumbsup:




That pretty much sums up my feelings. So, I'm rooting more for him this year than ever in the past. At his age, and with several seasons out of riding Grand Tours, to be hanging out in striking distance... its stuff of legend. And I hope he pulls off the whole thing.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

JayTee said:


> *That pretty much sums up my feelings*. So, I'm rooting more for him this year than ever in the past. At his age, and with several seasons out of riding Grand Tours, to be hanging out in striking distance... its stuff of legend. And I hope he pulls off the whole thing.


And you've just pretty much summed up my experience in watching him ride.

Like I was telling another member, no matter what the outcome he has once again shaken the foundations and long held presuppositions in the sport just by coming back, after essentially one year of training and this despite an injury. And, not just "coming back" but coming back at a fitness level one wouldn't think possible especially given just one year and one broken clavicle to prepare for.

He revolutionized training, preparation and tactics, set an example of extreme focus very few have reached, and now has "raised the bar" yet again, but this time in terms of age and performance. I see only good that can come out of this, with a far more lasting impact in the world at large than taking the 2009 Tdf, whoever that may be. 


I think it's very, very cool.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

lookrider said:


> Well, then LA obviously screwed up. It's a race after all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it was a brilliant move for AC to go against the team's plan. It will no doubt motivate the other team members to decide who to work for in the future--given the choice. Astana has a shot at the entire podium. I now doubt that AC will be on it. Not a good idea to piss off your teammates this early in the tdf.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

SwiftSolo said:


> Yes, it was a brilliant move for AC to go against the team's plan. It will no doubt motivate the other team members to decide who to work for in the future--given the choice. Astana has a shot at the entire podium. I now doubt that AC will be on it. Not a good idea to piss off your teammates this early in the tdf.



According to Bobke, Merckx stated as much regarding AC. Stated it was an "insecure move." 

Time will tell.


----------



## BIGBOB (Jan 29, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> And you've just pretty much summed up my experience in watching him ride.
> 
> Like I was telling another member, no matter what the outcome he has once again shaken the foundations and long held presuppositions in the sport just by coming back, after essentially one year of training and this despite an injury. And, not just "coming back" but coming back at a fitness level one wouldn't think possible especially given just one year and one broken clavicle to prepare for.
> 
> ...






Plus 11'venty












Back to lurking........bob.















see you guys in a few months.......after Lance kicks..........and you wondered how it would end ....well you know.

someone will die before someone loses.


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

1151px × 945px version here: https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2440/3708505943_c795d4f2c1_o.jpg


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> "There'll be plenty of stages toward the end of the tour when it will be...(pause)...down to two guys..."


so Armstrong confirms it will be down to Contador and Schleck the younger? I agree!!!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

philippec said:


> so Armstrong confirms it will be down to Contador and Schleck the younger? I agree!!!


Ha. Ha. Ha.

Je rit.


----------



## hyperborea (Jul 12, 2009)

*Over the top*

Armstrong is an amazing, motivating rider and deserves full props.

But Versus’s ridiculous bias towards him is so far over the top its becoming unbearable. Bob Roll and Armstrong are personal friends and that makes it even worse when Roll blabs about Astana. 

*It is extremely unprofessional for a sports broadcasting channel to so blatantly take sides*. Imagine if ESPN did this during Monday night football coverage for example. People would freak.

That Versus is doing this is not surprising consider their history and broadcasting lineup. They have been lowering the bar of sports broadcasting ever since the channels inception.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

hyperborea said:


> But Versus’s ridiculous bias towards him is so far over the top its becoming unbearable. .....*It is extremely unprofessional for a sports broadcasting channel to so blatantly take sides*.


I predict reality is going to bite Versus .... hard. And not in a good way.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Sojourneyman said:


> You just have a thing for Americans don't you?



I have a thing for Spaniards. They're good looking.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I've always been a fan of Lance.. I certainly hope he does well in this Tour an maybe even win it. 

I am however getting a little sick of everyone's obsession with him.. Versus won't shut up about him.. Making the tour seem a little one sided.


----------



## hyperborea (Jul 12, 2009)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I've always been a fan of Lance.. I certainly hope he does well in this Tour an maybe even win it.
> 
> I am however getting a little sick of everyone's obsession with him.. Versus won't shut up about him.. Making the tour seem a little one sided.


You can even sort of tell that poor Phil Ligget does not feel comfortable with the required bias by the Versus producers. You can sense it in his tone when he is mandated to talk on and on about LA instead of other riders.


----------

